# My 13 Year Old Golden is Gone. 😞



## Goldie_Olympus (6 mo ago)

My baby Sammy was put to sleep last week.

Sammy, you gave me so much joy, laughter, headaches, and memories in these past 13 years that I will always cherish. You gave me love unconditionally. And I loved you to the moon and back. I got you when I just graduated High School. It seems like a lifetime ago. But you always there for me.

You fought hard with every illness you had. You fought hard each day of the past month to walk, to greet me when I came home, to be by my side. And you fought hard when your hind legs finally failed, and you was unable to walk or even stand up without my help. And even though I did my best and the vet did theirs, the pain wouldn't go away. When you stopped eating, stopped doing what you loved, stopped being YOU, and began crying when the pain meds wore off, I knew it was time. You were declining. You looked at me with those eyes that said "Daddy, it's time. Let me go I love you. You did your best. Set me free. " You would have been 14 this coming October. Rest in peace my sweet boy. You are free ❤ 🌈

I haven't cried this much since I can remember. I am so heart broken. I feel like someone took my heart and ripped it out of my chest. I knew this day would come, but I guess we can never truly prepare for it. It has been rough and I am been getting anxiety when I come from work or on weekends. I miss him so much. A lot don't understand the bond you create with a Golden let alone any dog or pet. It is NOT "just a dog." I want to get another Golden at some point soon. But sometimes I feel guilty. Like I am betraying Sammy. He will forever be in my heart, and I would like to think he knows that.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. The loss is really hard to overcome, but in the end it is worth it. I like to think of how much better my life was because of the dog being part of it. It hurts because the value of the relationship is so high. I hope you find comfort in due time and maybe someday you will welcome another into your heart.


----------



## zinnia (7 mo ago)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Sammy. Thirteen years is a long life for a Golden but no matter, it's always too soon when this time comes. It's ok to start thinking about the next dog. I'm sure Sammy loved you and would want you to be happy.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

So sorry to hear of your loss but sure sounds like he had the very best life he could...


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. It does feel like a chunk of your heart has been ripped out. You will always miss sweet Sammy but it will not always hurt as badly as it does now. The desire for another Golden is a tribute to the love you and Sammy shared.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I'm sorry for the loss of your Sammy... The love and bond one has with their golden is unquestionably one of the purest love there ever is in this world. And it will always endure despite all the pain when they are gone.. But for now, the pain and hurt of losing your golden is immeasurable... And I'm so sorry for that pain.. I hope in time this hurt will heal.. I am truly sorry for your loss...


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss of Sammy


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Sammy. It’s such a big heartbreak. I felt the way you do about getting a new Golden briefly, but I knew in my heart Luke (my last Golden) would want me to be happy. He passed in August of 2019 and in January of 2020 I got Logan. It’s been nothing but happy since. I still think of Luke often and sometimes I hope he is with us in spirit enjoying a walk, swim, or hike. I know he would love Logan. 

Big hug and I hope your heartache lessens over time and your memories make you smile. It’s still brand new — I think I cried every day for six weeks. It will get better. I’m glad you and Sammy shared so much love together.


----------



## Bandit's Mom (Mar 19, 2016)

So sorry. Losing are dogs is, sadly, the cost of loving them - most of the time.

We have had several dogs go to the Rainbow Bridge, and last time, we've got another dig quickly (time before that we had two dogs).

It worked for us, though it may not be for everyone.

Also, I made a shrine of sorts on a kitchen counter after our last golden, Luna, passed on due to cancer at just 8 years old. I put the urn with her ashes, the paw-print wrapping the urn had come in, her ball (she was a ball fiend) and her collar on the counter. And I put up a multi-frame picture frame on the wall behind the counter, with multiples pictures of my girl. I would go to the shrine and look at the pictures, and talk to her (Luna, Tuna, Una, Una, Tuna, Luna). 

It helped to process the grief.


----------



## lrcny (6 mo ago)

Goldie_Olympus said:


> My baby Sammy was put to sleep last week.
> 
> Sammy, you gave me so much joy, laughter, headaches, and memories in these past 13 years that I will always cherish. You gave me love unconditionally. And I loved you to the moon and back. I got you when I just graduated High School. It seems like a lifetime ago. But you always there for me.
> 
> ...


First, I am so sorry. We just lost our 13 year old Golden, Maggie, in May. I can honestly say that my wife and I went through all the same emotions you went through (and are still going through them to a degree). They are such a part of your family and as you said, not "just a dog." We felt at first that we wanted to wait a couple years before getting another dog (guilt, small kids, etc.), but our neighbor ended up letting us know she was getting a new Golden pup and said the breeder had a few left. It was a hard decision, but we are such dog people, that we ended up bringing home our Maisie a couple weeks ago. We still miss Maggie every day and long to have her back, but it gets eaiser. Just know that. Having Maisie now has helped as well. Just having another Golden in the house is a huge help. Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

My thoughts are with you and my heart aches for you 💔💔💔


----------



## Merr (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss, this must be such a difficult time for you. I also lost my 12-year-old dog two years ago and I felt exactly what you are describing, even the anxiety. I still miss her every day and thought that I wouldn't be able to have another dog ever again. Just like you said, it would be like betraying my sweet girl. But then the opportunity came up to adopt another GR and somehow I knew it was time. I found a way to make room in my heart for this puppy and I don't regret it.

While I still get sad and cry for my lost girl, it gets more manageable each day. Little by little you start coping with it more and you are left with the sweet memories of your time together. Hang in there, and again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bandit's Mom (Mar 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Losing them is the cost of loving them, unfortunately.

My golden is 9 now. All white in the face. I cherish every moment with her.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

It is always so hard to hear of someone with a broken heart from loosing their loved one to 🌈 🐾🐾Rainbow Bridge.
Know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I've been through it many times, the most recent loss in June of this year.

They certainly take a huge piece of our hearts with them. Cherish your happy memories and may those memories help you thru this difficult time. ❤


----------

